# Inspiron 1520 Invalid AC adaptor/battery not recognized



## corkey11 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi,

I've been searching for a fix for my Inspiron 1520 for days and was wondering if anyone here has heard of this problem. From my searches it seems to be a common glitch/problem that Dell can't seem to solve. Basically the laptop doesn't recognize the battery. When I run diagnostics I get "Invalid AC adaptor reported." Battery not recognized/not charging. Error code 3600:0749. 

I had been using the adaptor that came with the Dell laptop I bought 1 yr ago. While still under warranty the last 2 months of warranty I'd noticed the battery would sometimes not charge. (The laptop would work with the adaptor but if the plug slipped put the system would crash because the battery was not charged or even recognized by the system.) Dell sent me a new battery but it didn't fix the problem. Then I sent the laptop in while under warranty and they fixed it but it was a temporary fix. Now, 7 days out of warranty and I have the very same problem. "Battery not recognized. Invalid AC adaptor reported." I bought a new adaptor yesterday but it didn't help. 

Any clues or ideas as to possible fixes would be greatly appreciated. This seems to be a problem many are having yet Dell seems to have no permanent solution. Over the yrs I've purchased a total of 5 Dell desktop and laptops for myself and my kids but this might be my last.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

This has been discussed... check this thread first:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/dell-ac-adaptor-not-recognized-sigh-332463.html


----------



## corkey11 (Mar 23, 2009)

That's it! Screwed by Dell. TriggerFinger, MANY THANKS for generously sharing your knowledge and experience. You and provided an answer I've sought for 2 months.


----------



## AntonFomin (Oct 24, 2010)

Hello, 

I have such problem, my adapter doesn't charge battery and CPU works slow.
It's already my second adapter that has this issue, I've replaced first one because of this issue, new adapter worked about few month and then happened the same crap. Both adapters are original Dell.

I have checked this link, http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/dell-ac-adaptor-not-recognized-sigh-332463.html but I didn't found a smart solution there, as said corkey11 however.

Is there a smarter solution instead of buying adapters one by one for 65$?


----------



## AntonFomin (Oct 24, 2010)

Notice that adapters aren't completely non-working. Sometimes it charge battery!, however system still considers to replace battery.


----------

